# Surefire L1 CREE images & beamshots E1L ADDED



## EV_007 (Jul 11, 2007)

I liked the two stage tailcap found on the older L1, A2, L2 so much that I decided to pick up the new L1 CREE. I wanted to see how Surefire packaged this new efficient LED.







I was fortunate enough to get in on the pre-order with OpticsHQ, which nearly my whole collection is shipped from. :thumbsup:







The New and old *SureFire L1*'s and the new *E1L Outdoorsman* for size comparison in relation to the rest of the "family" line-up.

I had the older style L1 in red to compare it to. When I first saw images of the new L1's TIR, I thought it was the wrong image. The TIR looks nothing like the redesigned one found on the latest L1 CREE. It almost appears like a smooth reflector behind a textured frosty lens. The new design increases the side spill and eliminates the squarish look of the older TIR beam profile.

























Both beam profiles shot on low to illustrate brightness and beam smoothness of the newer TIR.







Here is the new SureFire L1 CREE along side some of the other LED based lights SureFire offers. Distance to treeline around 50 feet or so.






Here's the SureFire L1 CREE and the Fenix P3D CREE on Turbo. The P3D CE has more side spill due to the reflector, however, the SureFire L1 CREE holds its own. Not bad for a TIR considering it only runs on ONE 123a battery. 




The L0D CE running the 10440 is my favorite 1 AAA size light source thus far. It really kicks out a lot of light for its size. And of course the E2E thrown in there for fun since I'm still an incan guy at heart.





SureFire LEDs in the lineup.










Also, the newer design with the circuit board re-orientation does give it a size savings as well.






Low and high beams of the L1 CREE. (All white wall hunting beamshots taken just under 5 feet from the camera.)

Overall, I'm very pleased with the SureFire's offering of the CREE housed in the usual durable housing.



Here is a quick comparison to the SureFire E1L CREE Outdoorsman. Even shorter than the L1.










Front end looks identical.





Quick white wall hunting beamshots of the two lights with the L1 both on low and high. The beam of the E1L is a tad narrower and a bit dimmer than the L1 on high. Not a bad combo in such a small package. The tint photographed slightly greenish, but to the naked eye it is more white. Auto white balance for ya.


----------



## pk (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Huuuuuuuh...............
Impresive collection. Obiously you have $$$$$$ to spent!! :devil:
email me [email protected] 
pk


----------



## :)> (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

The Paul Kim of Surefire:twothumbs

Good to hear from you PK. 

-Goatee


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



pk said:


> Huuuuuuuh...............
> Impresive collection. Obiously you have $$$$$$ to spent!! :devil:
> email me [email protected]
> pk




Wow, I'm honored to get a response to my post from the master himself. I surely will not refuse an email invite indeed.

:candle:


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



EV_007 said:


> Wow, I'm honored to get a response to my post from the master himself. I surely will not refuse an email invite indeed.



Be sure to ask him what the hell SF was thinking to break intercompatibility between KX1 and KX2 heads and by rigging the KX1 not to accept li-ion voltages.


----------



## jsr (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Wow, that's a lotta Surefires! Looks like there's still some room for a C2 and C3 (a couple of my favorites) to be added to the family.

Nice to see Paul posting!


----------



## bigfoot (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Thanks for posting the great pictures, the packaging one as well! Now I know what to look for...

Yes, I think this just might be my last flashlight purchase.

<in Borat voice>NOT!

Looking forward to the outdoors beamshots. This new L1 is destined for my hiking pack.


----------



## 9volt (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



enLIGHTenment said:


> Be sure to ask him what the hell SF was thinking to break intercompatibility between KX1 and KX2 heads and by rigging the KX1 not to accept li-ion voltages.



+1 

I really want this light but don't want to mess around with primaries.


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



jsr said:


> Wow, that's a lotta Surefires! Looks like there's still some room for a C2 and C3 (a couple of my favorites) to be added to the family.
> 
> Nice to see Paul posting!



Yup, the "C" series lights I'm looking at. I like the ring for quick deployment using the Roger's technique.


----------



## BT132435 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

What is that black ring around the tailcap in most of the surefire flashlights? The L1 has it as well. I dunno what it is but personally i think it makes the flashlight look like it has too many sections.


----------



## JNewell (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

It's a lanyard ring. It can be removed if you wish.



BT132435 said:


> What is that black ring around the tailcap in most of the surefire flashlights? The L1 has it as well. I dunno what it is but personally i think it makes the flashlight look like it has too many sections.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

The Z60 TailCap Lanyard Kit:


----------



## Gointothelight (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

I've had the L1 for a few days now and it is proving to be as useful as I had hoped; I like the smaller size too. Although, the runtimes are significantly less than the old version... may end up picking up another old one just for the looooooooong runtimes it has.


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

I'm more of an incan guy than an LED, but the new L1 is kinda growing on me. shhhhhh....... 
The beam is very smooth, even though it is still a bit less floody than I'd like it to be. For a TIR it does a pretty good job none the less.

I have not experienced any of the flickering or dropping out of regulation business some have been reporting. Sometimes if you don't press the switch hard enough on initial start up, it may flicker very momentarily before engaging the low mode. 

The slightly warmer, non purplish tint is easier on the eyes, yet still does not render color as well as an incan. Very smooth medium spot. The angry blue/purplish overdriven look of some LEDs really bother me. I'd rather take yellowish or even slight green over purple any day.

Will be going up to friend's dark countryside tonight for some beamshots. Will post later tonight.


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

*Outdoor beamshots *comparing the SureFire L1 CREE to the U2 L2 K2 as well as the Fenix P3D CE and L0D CE running on 10440 and the SureFire E2E thrown in for fun since I'm still an incan guy at heart.


----------



## bigfoot (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Thank you thank you thank you. 

Great outdoors test shots!


----------



## Illum (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

:wow: this might be one of the few reviews to get appraisal from the master himself

EV_007, excellent beamshots!:twothumbs
what camera do you use on the profile shots?


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



EV_007 said:


> I mostly use the Canon S3 IS since it is more portable and quicker to set up. The beamshots outdoors were all taken with the S3 IS.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## Chao (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Nice outdoor beamshots:twothumbs, I haven't had chance to take outdoor shots for my new L1, thanks alot, good job.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Very impressive. Surefire delivers once again. :twothumbs I like the new L1's beam. Anybody know if/when the new red L1 will come out?


----------



## thermal guy (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

If i missed it sorry but what was the distance of the beam shots?


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



Size15's said:


> The Z60 TailCap Lanyard Kit:



Does this Kit fit the Kroma aswell?


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



thermal guy said:


> If i missed it sorry but what was the distance of the beam shots?



Distance to treeline around 50 feet or so.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



MorpheusT1 said:


> Does this Kit fit the Kroma aswell?


No, the Kroma TailCap is a bit too fat for it.


----------



## x2x3x2 (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Wow, thats some nice output from just a single CR123.
If the runtimes live up to the specs, SF must be using some premium bins in these Cree lights!


----------



## 276 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

i only have half the amount u have "lucky"


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Bummer,


Is there a kit specially for the Kroma then?

One would thin k so since it has the groove on the tailcap.


Benny


Size15's said:


> No, the Kroma TailCap is a bit too fat for it.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



MorpheusT1 said:


> Is there a kit specially for the Kroma then?
> One would think so since it has the groove on the tailcap.
> Benny


Not currently there isn't. The 'groove' would indicate that SureFire was considering a similar lanyard attachment device. Anyway, this is off topic.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Close up shots of the bezel showing off the new frosted, textured looking TIR found on the new SureFire L1 CREE.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Just wanted to add that both mine does not have the Frosted lense.
Looks as clear as day...

So it looks like Surfire have made some changes to the L1 during the manufacturing prosess.

Anyone else have clear lenses?



Benny


----------



## pathalogical (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Excellent collection !!! Great job on the beamshots too !!!


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



MorpheusT1 said:


> Just wanted to add that both mine does not have the Frosted lense.
> Looks as clear as day...
> 
> So it looks like Surfire have made some changes to the L1 during the manufacturing prosess.
> ...




It isn't really frosted per se, but with the textured stippled/orange peeled look, it almost gives a hazy, frosty look. 

Its hard to capture the nuances of the TIR. It looks more clear to the naked eye than the photos. 

It produces one of the smoothest beams SureFire has created in their line of LEDs.


----------



## Spypro (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Is it possible to use rechargeable cr123a with the L1 ?


----------



## JNewell (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



EV_007 said:


> it almost gives a hazy, frosty look


 
That's an excellent description of how mine looks.


----------



## luminata (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

the coating is indeed unusual. I have to hold mine at just the right angle and the "frosting" is visible otherwise it does appear almost completly clear. still trying to figure out the black "ring" around or just above the led. wonder why it's there?


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



luminata said:


> the coating is indeed unusual. I have to hold mine at just the right angle and the "frosting" is visible otherwise it does appear almost completly clear.



Like this?

http://carclo-optics.co.uk.bege.de/catalog/images/JD_10201_0020.jpg


----------



## 270winchester (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

hey Al:

does the new L1 ditch the old "coffin" style PCB mount? it's amazing that the new light has a much longer bezel but being so much shorter than the older version.


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



270winchester said:


> hey Al:
> 
> does the new L1 ditch the old "coffin" style PCB mount? it's amazing that the new light has a much longer bezel but being so much shorter than the older version.



yeah it does, the elctronics are arranged like the a2's now. 


hey ev_007, 
could you try and see if the new l1 head will work on the old l1?
i wonder what the brightness diff is and if the bodies are driving at different levels.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



270winchester said:


> hey Al:
> 
> does the new L1 ditch the old "coffin" style PCB mount? it's amazing that the new light has a much longer bezel but being so much shorter than the older version.


I don't think the shrinking of the body was the result of SureFire having to increase the length of the bezel. I'm pretty certain of that. As it happens there is still an overall decrease in length which I welcome.
It seems to me that the versatility of the coffin approach was never really exploited for the L1 in the same way it was for the L2.

Al


----------



## Talas (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Benny, I received my L1 from Brightguy and my lens is completely clear (and flat) at any angle with and without extra lighting to highlight any subtle frosting. Fantastic beam though... highly defined but wide hotspot, definitely more than 65 lumens! Although I would have preferred the low low of the older version, I wonder if SF designed the new L1 to be used in the same manner as the L2... namely, to use the low as a primary beam with the option of high power when you want it... I'm liking it more and more the more I use it...


----------



## mossyoak (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



Size15's said:


> I don't think the shrinking of the body was the result of SureFire having to increase the length of the bezel. I'm pretty certain of that. As it happens there is still an overall decrease in length which I welcome.
> It seems to me that the versatility of the coffin approach was never really exploited for the L1 in the same way it was for the L2.
> 
> Al



how did they exploit it for the l2?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



mossyoak said:


> how did they exploit it for the l2?


That's really off topic for this L1 review thread!
There are slots for two PCB's in the coffin - I understand one for each level. In the event that there is a need for a special mode (or modes) SureFire can design the electronics to make it happen and slot them in. The coffin design allows flexibility that solution designed for ultimate compactness can not offer.
Since no alternative versions of the L1 or L2 have ever been offered by SureFire for retail one can assume that the flexibility is intended to provide the tools and solutions to small groups requiring bespoke equipment very quickly. Examples of bespoke modes could be a strobing output mode or replacing the Luxeon with an IR LED and having an IFF mode. The point is that the coffin design allows SureFire the flexibility to quickly design and build these things and so much more.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Same experience here,

No matter how i twist it the lense and optic is as clear as day.Defintively no frosting/haze there.


I guess there are two versions.


Benny


Talas said:


> Benny, I received my L1 from Brightguy and my lens is completely clear (and flat) at any angle with and without extra lighting to highlight any subtle frosting. Fantastic beam though... highly defined but wide hotspot, definitely more than 65 lumens! Although I would have preferred the low low of the older version, I wonder if SF designed the new L1 to be used in the same manner as the L2... namely, to use the low as a primary beam with the option of high power when you want it... I'm liking it more and more the more I use it...


----------



## Chao (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



MorpheusT1 said:


> Same experience here,
> 
> No matter how i twist it the lense and optic is as clear as day.Defintively no frosting/haze there.
> 
> ...



Talas said his L1 was purchased from Brightguy, where you got yours? mine also has frosting/haze lens, but I like clear lens.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

OpticsHQ


----------



## JNewell (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Can you post your light's serial no.? It would be interesting to compare serial numbers to see how/if they correlater to the frosted/clear window question.



MorpheusT1 said:


> Same experience here,
> 
> No matter how i twist it the lense and optic is as clear as day.Defintively no frosting/haze there.
> 
> ...


----------



## litew8 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

I just recived my L-1 from Battery Station, it also has a clear lens, #A00027. The old and new heads do interchange, but i'm not sure if it'll hurt the sscp4 or the cree. :thinking: Al


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*







Looks like it is hazed on the pics but thats just me...i suck at photos.And some of it is dust.


*Serials:

Light 1# A01936 
Light 2# A01930


If someone is looking for the clear version id be willing to trade one of mine for a frosted look one.



Benny


*


----------



## StinkyButler (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Mine's serial# A01912, and it has a frosted lens (and no regulation issues, at least not for the first 7 minutes on high. Not sure if the regulation issues may be limited to a range of serial numbers or not).


----------



## tazambo (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

EV_007,

Thank you for the great review, very nice.

Mine's on it's way to me, it will be a long week of waiting.

Regards
Dave


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



StinkyButler said:


> Mine's serial# A01912, and it has a frosted lens (and no regulation issues, at least not for the first 7 minutes on high. Not sure if the regulation issues may be limited to a range of serial numbers or not).


What happens after 7 minutes on high?


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 19, 2007)

The *SureFire E1L CREE Outdoorsman *added for size comparison. 

Love the small compact package. Good balance of size, brightness and runtime.


----------



## StinkyButler (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



Art Vandelay said:


> What happens after 7 minutes on high?


 
I turned it off. I was on the crapper at work and after 7 minutes of shining my light in the stall it was time to get the heck out of there.

Perhaps I'll run a longer test later, in a more comfortable venue.


----------



## Talas (Jul 20, 2007)

My L1 with clear lens is serial # A00749.


----------



## Dobbler (Jul 20, 2007)

After my little FedEx debacle, my new L1 arrived thanks to great service from Optics HQ.

I really like this light. It's really more of a tactical light than a general purpose light as there is very little spill. The beam is nice and wide, yet very defined and uniform in brightness. The LED color is great.

My lens is nearly clear, but my friend's new L1 is slightly frosted. They are definitely different lenses. Strange.


----------



## JNewell (Jul 20, 2007)

Dobbler said:


> My lens is nearly clear, but my friend's new L1 is slightly frosted. They are definitely different lenses. Strange.


 
I'm going to start a new thread for posting serial #s and clear or frosted window/lens. If nothing else, I'm interested in trying to see whether there was a change or whether it's just random variations from light to light.


----------



## Phredd (Jul 20, 2007)

Dobbler said:


> My lens is nearly clear, but my friend's new L1 is slightly frosted.



Sounds like your nominated to give us comparison beam shots.


----------



## Mags (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



enLIGHTenment said:


> Be sure to ask him what the hell SF was thinking to break intercompatibility between KX1 and KX2 heads and by rigging the KX1 not to accept li-ion voltages.



Thats a ridiculous question... SureFire isn't going to alter certain features and electronics of their products simply to satisfy the desires of a small group of enthusiasts (Yes, we are quite a small group of people compared to SureFire's other customers). And the majority of Their customers (Law enforcement, Military, etc) arent going to be buying rechargable Li-ion battery sets to go along with their lights. 

I am guessing by enlightenment's anger towards the new kx1s that they shouldnt be used with rechargables? Does this apply for the L1 as well?


----------



## Hans (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



Mags said:


> SureFire isn't going to alter certain features and electronics of their products simply to satisfy the desires of a small group of enthusiasts (Yes, we are quite a small group of people compared to SureFire's other customers). And the majority of Their customers (Law enforcement, Military, etc) arent going to be buying rechargable Li-ion battery sets to go along with their lights.



Well, I'm not so sure about this. In particular, I don't really think there's ever been any question of changing the electronics just to satisfy the wishes of some flashoholics. 

The "old" KL1 can run on anything up tp 9v, and I can't really see any compelling reason why Surefire had to get rid of this feature. Leaving aside the question of using li-ions in these lights for a moment, this change means a loss of flexibility for *everyone*. If, for instance, the KX1 can't run on two primaries, everybody loses out, including professional customers who may, for instance, want to use the KX1 with a short, compact 1XCR123 body in some situations, and a long-running and physically longer 2xCR123 body in others.

And that's a shame, I think.

Hans


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Efficiency. A buck/boost that would have been necessary to make 3-9V is way less efficient than a simple buck OR boost they do have now. So the lights run longer.
Just an educated guess on my part. I would have preferred a more versatile set-up myself, but at least there is a benefit with the current solution.
bernie


----------



## Mags (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Well I dont know why KL1s were made with buck/boost converters to begin with. SureFire never actually made bodies with more than 2 cells for the KL1s.


----------



## asdalton (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



Mags said:


> Well I dont know why KL1s were made with buck/boost converters to begin with. SureFire never actually made bodies with more than 2 cells for the KL1s.



One cell requires a boost converter, while 2 cells require a buck converter.


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

hey ev_007, 
could you try and see if the new l1 head will work on the old l1?
i wonder what the brightness diff is and if the bodies are driving at different levels.



Yup, the two heads seem to be interchangeable from the old L1 with the new one. Seems to light up just fine, although I like the shorter length of th new L1 and the newer TIR so I wouldn't personally switch them out. I have the older L1 with a red LED, but it does not seem to affect the original brightness levels. Just a quick test, didn't want to risk damaging it if there was a difference in how the batteries were drained.

The new L1 and the E1L don't seem to screw down all the way when I swap out the two new CREE heads. I didn't want to force it. 

The head on the E1L, like the E1E, needs to be removed to insert the battery. The top of the battery tube on the L1 is sealed to the body when you remove the head and try to look down the tube, so the tailcap needs to be unscrewed to change out the batteries.


----------



## jch79 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*

Has anyone tried a protected R123 in their new L1 yet?


----------



## Mags (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



asdalton said:


> One cell requires a boost converter, while 2 cells require a buck converter.



Sorry what I meant was why it went all the way to 9v.


----------



## Xygen (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE images and beamshots*



jch79 said:


> Has anyone tried a protected R123 in their new L1 yet?


My blue protected RCR123's don't fit. Even not when pushing hard.... :sigh: There is this band on one side, which adds to the diameter of the cell...


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 23, 2007)

Not sure if the L1 was designed to run on non-primaries. 

I don't use this light as my everyday, primary light, I have others which I use that do have the guilt-free option.

For longer runtime and shelf life, primaries are the way to go. This is going to be my back-up. Lightweight, small and rugged with dual output and long runtime, I can't ask for more from a light.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jul 23, 2007)

Milky's gonna be busy! Can't wait to see what comes out of MilkyLabs!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jul 23, 2007)

My Black Jacketed AW R123`s fit in all my Surefire L1`s 
Havent tryed running them continously though..

Theire a really tight fit,but if i screw them in they go in pretty smoothly.
Worst part is getting them out...lol.But that can be done aswell by giving it a few thumps on the rist.

I didnt notice any sudden brightness increase though..need to test some more.

Benny


----------



## Dobbler (Jul 24, 2007)

Tenergy 3.0v rechargeables fit fine in my L1.


----------



## flash_bang (Jul 26, 2007)

wait, so you have to take off the Bezel to change batteries for the E1L? Is the tailcap part of the body or something? Can you guys please explain that to me?
TIA,
Flash


----------



## Size15's (Jul 26, 2007)

flash_bang said:


> wait, so you have to take off the Bezel to change batteries for the E1L? Is the tailcap part of the body or something? Can you guys please explain that to me?
> TIA,
> Flash


Yes, you remove the bezel from the body in order to change the battery(s) for an E-Series SureFire. The TailCaps screw onto the body but the batteries can not be removed from that end.

With a standard SureFire (6P/G2 etc size) you can replace the batteries from either the bezel end or the TailCap end of the body.

Note with the L1, L2 and A2 you can only replace the batteries from the TailCap end.


----------



## Blindasabat (Jul 26, 2007)

To be clear, you take of the HEAD, not the Bezel. 
To keep the E series body as thin as it is, the battery tube necks down where the tailcap threads on. At that point it is too narrow inside to fit a CR123 through. It is easier to thread off the E-series head anyway, as the threads are larger.


flash_bang said:


> wait, so you have to take off the Bezel to change batteries for the E1L? Is the tailcap part of the body or something? Can you guys please explain that to me?
> TIA,
> Flash


----------



## Size15's (Jul 26, 2007)

SureFire uses the term "bezel" to describe the "head".
Bezel can also be used to describe component of a head but SureFire uses the term 'bezel ring' to describe the component that screws onto the head and secures the window. This bezel ring is often scalloped or aggressively crenelated. For some bezels SureFire uses a plastic or more recently, a metal window retaining ring which screws into the bezel to secure the window.

In the case of some SureFire bezels there is no 'bezel _ring_' as such - this is the case for the new (current) KX1/KX2 & L1 bezels.

This photo shows three SureFires, each with a bezel of a contrasting colour to it's body (and TailCap)




This photo shows three SureFire LED bezels - I have labelled the bezel rings






This photo shows three SureFire bodies:




Starting from the right-hand side:
Standard SureFire body - battery can be removed from the TailCap end (shown) or the bezel end.
A2/L1/L2 SureFire body - battery can be removed from the TailCap end (shown) only.
E-Series SureFire body - battery can not be removed from the TailCap end (shown). Only from the bezel end.

Does this help? 

Al


----------



## flash_bang (Jul 26, 2007)

yup! that helps! Thanks, again, Al!


----------



## Radio (Jul 26, 2007)

This "PK special" E1L Outdoorsman with a Cree arrived today, all I can say is "WoW"!!!! It is as bright as an U60 HDS and will run for 10 HOURS!!!!!! This is insanity. Now this may just be an aberration as this was PK's donation to the CPF raffle but I'm happy!  :thumbsup:

Thanks PK!!!! :twothumbs


----------



## tazambo (Jul 27, 2007)

This review was one of those that helped me decide on buying the new L1 (cree). It arrived yesterday.

I'm happy to say after playing with it, then a run of 25 minutes, then another of 45 (to be sure)(to where I started to notice considerable dimming) I have had no thermal issues / strobing. The head and body became quite warm (nowhere near either of my L4's however).
It is a very nice flashlight, thanks Surefire.

I'm just very happy I didn't (currently) have to pay for shipping to return a faulty unit to the USA. That would have left a very sour taste.

Thanks again EV_007 for the great review.

Regards
Dave


----------



## JNewell (Jul 27, 2007)

I tested mine by running two cells to sub-moon mode without any issues. I think if it is going to misbehave, you'll know it pretty quickly. Yours is probably fine.


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 27, 2007)

tazambo said:


> This review was one of those that helped me decide on buying the new L1 (cree). It arrived yesterday.
> 
> I'm happy to say after playing with it, then a run of 25 minutes, then another of 45 (to be sure)(to where I started to notice considerable dimming) I have had no thermal issues / strobing. The head and body became quite warm (nowhere near either of my L4's however).
> It is a very nice flashlight, thanks Surefire.
> ...




Glad you like it. Mine is also free of "issues" some have reported. 

I love the two stage tailcap switch.


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 27, 2007)

Radio said:


> This "PK special" E1L Outdoorsman with a Cree arrived today, all I can say is "WoW"!!!! It is as bright as an U60 HDS and will run for 10 HOURS!!!!!! This is insanity. Now this may just be an aberration as this was PK's donation to the CPF raffle but I'm happy!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks PK!!!! :twothumbs



Wow, good to hear. Do you have a pic of this light? Having a "PK" branded light is awesome indeed.


----------



## Radio (Jul 27, 2007)

Just grabbed a quick pic with some siblings that were hanging around close by for reference 






Hint: It's the one pointing the other way


----------



## EV_007 (Jul 28, 2007)

Radio said:


> Just grabbed a quick pic with some siblings that were hanging around close by for reference
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice collection you have there. :twothumbs


----------



## flash_bang (Jul 30, 2007)

On the new E1L, can I put the KL1 on the one cell light or on a 2 cell and still have it work ok?
Thanks,
Flash


----------



## enLIGHTenment (Jul 30, 2007)

flash_bang said:


> On the new E1L, can I put the KL1 on the one cell light or on a 2 cell and still have it work ok?



Read the FAQ linked in my sig.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 30, 2007)

flash_bang said:


> On the new E1L, can I put the KL1 on the one cell light or on a 2 cell and still have it work ok?
> Thanks,
> Flash


The new (current) E1L does not have a KL1 bezel. It has the KX1 bezel.

The KL1 has been replaced by the KX1 and KX2.

The KL1 could be used on both the one-SF123A ('E1e') and two-SF123A ('E2e') bodies.

The KX1 can only be used on the one-SF123A bodies.
The KX2 can only be used on the two-SF123A bodies.

SureFire made this change (from KL1 to KX1 & KX2) so that the individual KX bezels would be more efficient (although this reduces interchangeability of bezels, this was not seen as a significant inconvenience to the overwhelming majority of SureFire users).

Al


----------



## cue003 (Jul 30, 2007)

what would happen if you just took the KX1 head and put it on say a E1E body? would it work? Would it harm something? I am assuming at that point it will be direct drive right... and you lose the 2 level capability.

I really like the size of a E1E with E2D tailcap setup... but with dual output of the new E1L-Cree. Is that possible? Oh and in HA black.


----------



## Size15's (Jul 30, 2007)

cue003 said:


> what would happen if you just took the KX1 head and put it on say a E1E body? would it work? Would it harm something? I am assuming at that point it will be direct drive right... and you lose the 2 level capability.


Note: The L1 has it's own bezel. The L1 does *not* use the KX1 bezel.

Yes, you can put a KX1 on an E1e body (the E1L uses the E1e body)
(you can't put an KX2 on an E1e body though, it's only for two-SF123 bodies such as the E2e)



cue003 said:


> I really like the size of a E1E with E2D tailcap setup... but with dual output of the new E1L-Cree. Is that possible? Oh and in HA black.


The E1L and E2L do not have dual output. I think you might be confusing the E1L with the L1?

There are aftermarket modifications to convert SureFire Clickie TailCaps into 'two-stage' TailCaps. These work with the KL4 and KL1 but I think I've read that they don't work well with the KX1 and KX2 (this needs confirming if anybody knows please)

Yes, you can put the E2d's crenelated Clickie TailCap on an E1e/E1L (it's simply different styling to the Z57 Clickie they already use)

The E1e can be found in Black HA but the new Cree E1L and E2L (including their KX1 and KX2 bezels) only come in HA. Quite what the future holds is yet to be seen.

Al


----------



## JNewell (Jul 30, 2007)

> The E1e can be found in Black HA but the new Cree E1L and E2L (including their KX1 and KX2 bezels) only come in HA. Quite what the future holds is yet to be seen.


 
As in...more finishes?...discontinued?...further modifications...?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 30, 2007)

JNewell said:


> As in...more finishes?...discontinued?...further modifications...?


SureFire tend to evolve products so there may be changes in the future.
I was more referring to the possibility of Black HA in the future (but that whether it will ever happen is anyone's guess)

Al


----------



## JNewell (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks, Al. Out of pure idle curiosity, how big a deal is it for a company SF's size to run off and distribute alternate finishes? As a related question, do they do metal finishing in house, or is it done by a specialty subcontrator?


----------



## Size15's (Jul 30, 2007)

JNewell said:


> Thanks, Al. Out of pure idle curiosity, how big a deal is it for a company SF's size to run off and distribute alternate finishes? As a related question, do they do metal finishing in house, or is it done by a specialty subcontrator?


I think the most important consideration is likely resource allocation for other projects. Its difficult to find the time to play if you're working flat out.
Right now SureFire are working hard on getting a number of new products released, some of which have already started to show up. 
It's not play time!


----------



## yaesumofo (Aug 23, 2007)

I know for sure that SureFire does not do the TYPE III finishes in house.
I suspect they do not do any anodizing in house.
They also used to use a contractor to do the laser etching. I beleive they now do this in house.
Yaesumofo




Size15's said:


> I think the most important consideration is likely resource allocation for other projects. Its difficult to find the time to play if you're working flat out.
> Right now SureFire are working hard on getting a number of new products released, some of which have already started to show up.
> It's not play time!


----------



## FlashSpyJ (Aug 23, 2007)

Could I ask for someone to take a few more beamshots with the new L1 outdoors? And at a greather distance then the ones in this thread, both hi and low. Im really indecisive about buying one or not. I just need to get pushed over the edge! 

Would be very appriciated!


----------



## Size15's (Aug 24, 2007)

yaesumofo said:


> I know for sure that SureFire does not do the TYPE III finishes in house.
> I suspect they do not do any anodizing in house.
> They also used to use a contractor to do the laser etching. I beleive they now do this in house.
> Yaesumofo


They do the laser etching in-house.
Although they have the ability to anodise proto-types (etc) in house, production anodising is contracted out. I understand they also contract out the Nitrolon components as well. They contract to American manufacturers and assembly is done by themselves at their facilities in California.


----------



## MarNav1 (Aug 31, 2007)

Just got my L1 about an hour ago. Very nice light and I have several other Surefires to compare with. Beautiful beam, very nice even anodizing and built like a tank! Some have said it will only take primaries but the green label 17335 3v Li-ions I got from Lighthound fit mine perfectly, serial#961.
Eventually i'll have Milky put a reflector in it but for now I'm very satisfied!


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 7, 2007)

A buddy was really interested in getting the L1 for himself after seeing mine in use, then when he asked about the price I thought he'd laugh once I revealed it. On the contrary, he would be willing to pay that much for this light. 

Quite the opposite reaction than most I've shown this and other SF lights to.

Great little light for general purpose use. Only trick that would make it that much more improved would be floodier beam and tail end standing.


----------



## JNewell (Sep 7, 2007)

Tailstanding is easily done by installing Jim / Oregonshooter's ring (fits L1/L2/A2) - something like $10-12, IIRC.


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 8, 2007)

JNewell said:


> Tailstanding is easily done by installing Jim / Oregonshooter's ring (fits L1/L2/A2) - something like $10-12, IIRC.



That's true. I forgot about that.


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the review. That is a nice shot of your collection. How far back did you have to take the shot from to make it look like it does?


----------



## EV_007 (Nov 27, 2007)

bondr006 said:


> Thanks for the review. That is a nice shot of your collection. How far back did you have to take the shot from to make it look like it does?



About 5 feet.


----------



## Spence (Dec 5, 2007)

EV007,
Thanks for all the camera work and displaying the shots, excellent job. I have eight SureFires now and I believe my L1 CREE to be the most versatile and every day usable light manufactured. It absolutely does everything I need.

:twothumbs


----------



## patryk79 (Dec 10, 2007)

very nice, i like.... just cant afford right now...:mecry:


----------



## Billman730 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE vers. Titan*

Hey Guys, Billman Here. 
First EV_007 Great shots and info Man...

I was amazed at how much brighter the new L1 is than my Titan! I have not checked the Titan against my E1'a yet but other than titanium I wonder what I bought into?


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE vers. Titan*

How is this new L1 compared to a P1D? Same brightness on high?


----------



## MrBadExample (Dec 11, 2007)

Based on everyones praise I ordered two, one for myself and one as a gift! The recipient regularly makes fun of my newfound flashlight collection...but admitted yesterday I was the first person he thought of when the power went out at his home and he was left in the dark. :naughty:


----------



## Bort (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Surefire L1 CREE vers. Titan*



V8TOYTRUCK said:


> How is this new L1 compared to a P1D? Same brightness on high?



The hotspot on my L1 is much brighter than my P2d.


----------



## marinemaster (Dec 28, 2007)

Maybe I missed it, but my SF L1 Cree has a clear lens. So it there a CREE
A (frosted) and B (clear) or a different versions? From what I have read they are both rated to same High/Low lumens. Any ideas?

Chris


----------



## thermal guy (Dec 28, 2007)

There is only one new version of the L1. There are slight variations in the lens during the manufacturing process. Some have come from the factory with a bit of frost to them.


----------



## RichS (Dec 29, 2007)

marinemaster said:


> Maybe I missed it, but my SF L1 Cree has a clear lens. So it there a CREE
> A (frosted) and B (clear) or a different versions? From what I have read they are both rated to same High/Low lumens. Any ideas?
> 
> Chris


I posted this same question when I got my L1 and it looked crystal clear compared to the one in this post. You can see why I thought it was a different model version by the image below compared to the frosty lens in this post. After closer examination under a light, I noticed just the tiniest amount of frosting on my lens. I think that they reduced the frosting in later runs of the light to increase throw, maybe due to feedback they received. After some discussion on this forum, no one really seems to know for sure.


----------



## CPEng (Jan 24, 2008)

Does the new cree L1 have regulation in low mode? 

I know it has it in high mode.

From what I can find the previous L1 didn't have low regulation but after looking at runtime graphs for the new one it looks as though low might be regulated except for the first drop off.

Thanks
CPEng


----------



## WadeF (Jan 24, 2008)

I recently got a SF L1 and my lens is clear to, with maybe a hint of frosting, but nothing like the frosting shown in the original poster's L1.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 24, 2008)

RichS said:


> I posted this same question when I got my L1 and it looked crystal clear compared to the one in this post. You can see why I thought it was a different model version by the image below compared to the frosty lens in this post. After closer examination under a light, I noticed just the tiniest amount of frosting on my lens. I think that they reduced the frosting in later runs of the light to increase throw, maybe due to feedback they received. After some discussion on this forum, no one really seems to know for sure.



You know, it would be nice if we have some communication with Surefire so we would not have to guess what Surefire's reasons are for this or that, when obvious changes have been made, such as the diffusion coating on L1 Cree's. All in all, I think most CPF'ers are loyal to Surefire, I certainly am, and some communication would be nice, particularly from PK, who really is a neat guy. I know what Size15's would say, that CPF'ers have, in effect, shied SF away due to our disparaging remarks. This post of mine may appear to some to be off topic, but I don't think it is, and it is something I have wanted to say for quite awhile, so please do not anyone infer that I am bashing SF, or Trolling. I just get sort of frustrated. Thanks,

Bill


----------



## LA OZ (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmm, my one is definiately frosty for smooth beam. I was not aware of the clear lens version but by the look of the photo it is definitely clear.

I will be interested if someone have both versions upload a beam comparison images.


----------



## Size15's (Jan 25, 2008)

Bullzeyebill said:


> You know, it would be nice if we have some communication with Surefire so we would not have to guess what Surefire's reasons are for this or that, when obvious changes have been made, such as the diffusion coating on L1 Cree's. All in all, I think most CPF'ers are loyal to Surefire, I certainly am, and some communication would be nice, particularly from PK, who really is a neat guy. I know what Size15's would say, that CPF'ers have, in effect, shied SF away due to our disparaging remarks. This post of mine may appear to some to be off topic, but I don't think it is, and it is something I have wanted to say for quite awhile, so please do not anyone infer that I am bashing SF, or Trolling. I just get sort of frustrated. Thanks,
> 
> Bill


Has anybody actually called or written to SureFire Tech Support and actually asked them?

How about - has anybody thought of asking SureFire at the SHOT Show?
Perhaps, and this is just a thought, perhaps there could be a thread with the top 5 or 10 questions CPFers would like to ask PK?
These could be presented as a feature during his CPF party...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jan 25, 2008)

Size15's said:


> Has anybody actually called or written to SureFire Tech Support and actually asked them?
> 
> How about - has anybody thought of asking SureFire at the SHOT Show?
> Perhaps, and this is just a thought, perhaps there could be a thread with the top 5 or 10 questions CPFers would like to ask PK?
> These could be presented as a feature during his CPF party...



Yes, I will be talking to Paul at SHOT, at party. Good idea about members presenting 5-10 questions, or so, to Paul.

Bill


----------



## Force Attuned (Jun 20, 2008)

Do Surefire still make a red cree version of the L1??


----------



## Patriot (Jun 20, 2008)

Force Attuned said:


> Do Surefire still make a red cree version of the L1??




No sir. Just white at this time.


----------



## reneir0492 (Jul 26, 2009)




----------

